# 40K Trench System



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

From Bell Of Lost Souls

Not many details on this one.

From what I can gather its a terrain set bundle that will go for £100.

Of course none of this is concrete. That isn't meant to be a pun on the terrain.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Aye, it's shown in this months WD. Looks pretty spiffing to me!


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Ahhh, the one issue I haven't been able to get a hold of yet. That's why no-one has posted it as a rumour then.

And yeah, by the looks of things I'll be throwing my money at it when it comes out.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Daniel Harper said:


> Ahhh, the one issue I haven't been able to get a hold of yet. That's why no-one has posted it as a rumour then.
> 
> And yeah, by the looks of things I'll be throwing my money at it when it comes out.


rumours are a bit all over the place at the moment, GW are chucking out quite a few things this month, but lack of traffic to heresy seems to be hindering stuff getting posted, for example they are releasing a set of "EDGE" paints and megaforce type stuff but i cant find mention of it, but i dont have the latest WD so cant say whats coming when and how much.

Hopefully the Rumour MODS will pick up the slack and get back on the ball and update us with anything we have missed.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Only reason I've not posted alot of stuff is that technically now its old news to alot of people, so there would be little interest in it.

This as seen in WD, and the mega-sets being two.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Guys and Gals. It appears that earlier rumors of 6th edition being that terrain edition may very well come to fruition. From what I can gather from having a quick glance over the relevant thread at one of the other forums (I won't name which one as I'm not in the business of promoting the competition, having said that however I do believe in credit where credits due when it comes to proper news and rumors, but in this case these tidbits are people making guesses with someone who's "in the know" commenting on on their validity as opposed to proper rumors).

Basically the consensus is that the dead Imperial Guardsmen at the base of the trenchwall are indeed part of one solid piece and a molded in place, the pieces of the terrain kit will be made of plastic as opposed to resin (no real surprise there), and finally the rules for the trench system will be available in White Dwarf, but will not be part of a full expansion to the game. Also it is rumored that some xenos style terrain will be made available down the track, but take this with the usual dose of salt.

And last but not least here's a picture from the 6th ed CSM codex of some Cadians manning the trenches and about to be assaulted from behind buy some Night LOrds Warp Talons, courtesy of Dakka.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hmm I duno its guna be cool but I could easily make my own trench type system or not bother at all. I'll wait and see what you get for your money.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

From http://natfka.blogspot.com.au/2012/10/new-fortifications-seen-in-new-white.html

via Kurl Veranek, and others over on Warseer
You get 3 defense lines, 2 encampments and 1 bunker, plus a bunch of barricades. It has special sections for heavy weapons teams. It looked quite extensive. the official name is apparently is the 'Wall of Martyrs'. 130€ for the bundle btw 

Also from http://natfka.blogspot.com.au/2012/10/megaforces-and-box-art-for-nov-white.html




















































I think the set up is fairly cool looking, am curious how much it costs points wise and what upgrade options it will have.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

This is quite interesting, as a piece of scenery and also a fortification slot.
I'll be getting myself one, I thin it will be quite fun to paint as well.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i like it, anyone know if its plastic or not? and does it have skulls on it? ;P


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Want to say it is plastic and if you look the thing is covered with skulls and dead IG


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Not big fan of this to be honest, I got a bit excited when my W.D came through the door but this left me a bit deflated, think I'd prefer to put the time and effort into making my own trench/fortifications


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

It is plastic and it's covered in skulls from dead Guardsmen to the skulls on the walls themselves.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

it "looks" awesome, how practical it is, no idea...especially if its going to $100+


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> i like it, anyone know if its plastic or not? and does it have skulls on it? ;P


Nope, no skulls.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

It looks pretty awesome and could make for some very one-sided ... er, cinematic battles. But it also looks quite big if you use the whole thing. I'd like to make foxholes from the pieces, which looks somewhat possible. The full trenches seem quite capable of blocking tank movement. And if it costs a lot I'll just get some foam to make my own.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> i like it, anyone know if its plastic or not? and does it have skulls on it? ;P


Your humor isn't lost on me B+K, I get when I'm being made fun of, lol. But the sad thing is that "it's made of plastic and covered in dead IG" is all that was talked about in the whole ten pages of the other forum I went to, which actually points out the real joke here and that is the olicy GW has taken up with regards to keeping things hush hush until the last minute. And they're only hurting them selves as a result because if I'd known about this in advance via GW's own website the way they used to I would have put money aside for this.


----------

